# Puppy would rather play than eat - could it affect her growth?



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

Abigail is about 7 months old and is on the small side (~26.5 lbs and shy of 19.5 in). She hasn't gained much (if any) height in 2 months, and only ~2 lbs.

Her condition is great, so maybe she is just going to be this small, but I have to wonder if I should consider switching foods or supplementing with satin balls or something to give her a little boost?

I'm feeding Pro Plan Performance 30/20 (salmon). This is what both of my breeders recommended. I have to admit that I'm afraid of what you guys will have to say about it though.... She eats somewhere between 2 and 3 cups per day, normally in 2 feedings.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

A lot of forum members are not going to want to touch this thread, because it might start "the great diet debate" again. 

If you are worried that she needs to be eating more, and she's leaving some of her food uneaten... you could entice her to eat more by adding a little high quality supplemental protein to her meals, such as chicken, tuna, beef, etc., and a little warm water to up the aromatics and increase her water consumption. It could be that she's just going to be on the small side, too.


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

mswhipple said:


> A lot of forum members are not going to want to touch this thread, because it might start "the great diet debate" again.


I suspected as much! I'm mostly a lurker, and I really hesitated to ask at all! Fish oil works pretty well for enticement, but yeah supplemental protein is something else I'll consider.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Her condition is great


If she looks good, and has plenty of energy, I wouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks, or says. 

I've had pups go through growth spurts, and then stay at the same size for what seemed like months.

I'm still under the assumption that we can do our own research, and make our own decisions as to what's best to feed our dogs.
I think the forum would do well, to make a separate section for owners that feed raw, or would like to learn about raw. In hopes that it would stop some of the heated debates on the subject. Our members should never be made to feel hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Something I've noticed when adding supplements (fish oil, coconut oil, proteins, probiotics, etc..) - I've had to make sure that I stagger when they are given otherwise my boy will sit there in protest waiting for the "good stuff" to be added. He has never had a problem eating his kibble, but would periodically try to hold out and trick me into adding something else to entice him. One day I might give it in his breakfast, the next time I might give it at his first dinner, another time I might give it at his second dinner. This is has stopped his expectation that he is getting something added. These pups are smart.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma plays with her food. We switched her off of what the breeder was feeding in terms of a more healthy kibble over time. We tried all kinds of supplements and we had digestive upset. I was worried all of the time that she wasn't eating enough and that it wasn't staying in her system. She was the runt of the litter. She was always active, drank a lot of water and looked good though. Yes there was cause for concern when she got too skinny and was not as interested in her food. We just added another brand of high quality kibble mixed in with the other and gave her liver, chicken, rice, pasta or small amounts of hotdog. We still deal with digestive upset too. We walk a very fine line. Also I know right now spaying is not an option but that helped put the weight on and keep it. Dharma is 2 years old and is not very big either- If I recall she didn't put on a lot of weight between vet checks either. I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Dogfoodadvisor.com

I too don't need to get into a debate about food.

They eat what they need, as long as you don't see a lot of rib you're fine. Undernourishment that results in growth issues comes after other very noticeable signs, like chronic listlessness, obvious rib and backbone protrusion , etc.

They looove canned wild salmon..juice and all... as a topper, available for a couple of bucks per tall can at WalMart.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

As someone who does feed an alternative diet and as probably initiated more than my fair share of debates, I just want to echo texasred's words. Please don't ever feel like you have to live up to some imaginary standard or be fearful to share what works for you. I certainly don't judge anyone for choosing differently than I have, it's just that I'm really excited about the results I've seen and will keep going on about it until someone slaps me and runs off out of earshot! So keep on doing what works for you and don't worry about her size at this point if energy and body condition are good. If at any point it's not working than you have a whole bunch of opinionated folks here who would be more than happy to brainwash...er, I mean guide you to another brand or method.


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Your replies have been very helpful.

As a non-supplemental food/diet change approach, on a whim today, I picked up a puzzle toy when I was out getting cat food, and tried packing it with kibble for her. (It's the kind that is a disk with cups and a lid with a hole in it that spins.)

Normally at mealtimes, once I can get her to focus enough on the food to *start* eating, she'll eat a good amount before going back to playing. The hope was that this would give her something to play with while sparking her appetite, and it did. 

Of course, now that she understands how the toy works, it might not be so effective next time!


----------

